# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Izdaja

## zutaminuta

Vi ste primijetile da sam se mučila kako osloviti oca moje djece. Partner? Muž? Suprug? Otac djece? Tata?
On me reducirao na majku djece prošle godine, prvi put službeno, pred trgovkinjom. Tada sam slabašno počela shvaćati gdje stojim.

Naime, ja sam jako naivna osoba. Vi mi nešto kažete dok me gledate u oči i ja ću vam to vjerovati. Što da kažem. Glupa sam.

Godine zlostavljanja, najviše psihičkog, ali bilo je tu i ostalog, podigao je na novu razinu. Razinu koju nisam više mogla trpjeti od veljače ove godine. Takav "šamar" nisam mogla zamisliti ni u najgoroj mori. Jednostavno mi je u glavi bilo, kada imaš s nekim troje male djece, ne nalaziš partnericu i povjerenicu u drugoj osobi.

Napravio mi je troje vrlo, vrlo male djece, dok me gledao u oči i govorio da će sve biti dobro, samo ako se ja budem normalno ponašala, dok se on ponašao agresivno, luđački, neurotično, iz dana u dan.

Trpjela sam to jer sam mislila da su jednostavno teška vremena i da će se stvari popraviti, jer sam bila slaba, jer sam naučena da su takvi odnosi normalni, odrastavši u familiji gdje se svađe vrte u krug, ali se ljudi zapravo nikada ne miču s pasivne točke.

A sada moram dalje. Sama. Bez oslonca. Bez partnera. Dok si je on to konačno našao jer u meni to nije nikada vidio. Napeta sam, pod stresom, pokušavam razmišljati dva koraka unaprijed, ali se osjećam slabo.

Da vas preduhitrim, jesam, zakazala sam nekakvu terapiju, jednu besplatnu i jednu jeftinu. Ne mogu sada ništa drugo. I da, pokrenut ću i zahtjev za skrbništvo. 

Ali, do tada... osjećaj izdaje. Tako je preplavljujuć. Nikada se nisam osjećala tako izdano. Ni kada sam shvatila da su moji roditelji slabi. Ni kada su mi prijatelji okretali leđa. Ni kada su mi udomitelji govorili da sam im kao obitelj, a onda mi jasno pokazali da nisam.

Hvatam se za slamke da ne potonem. Pokušavam udahnuti. Ne mogu. Kao da mi je kamen na leđima. Veliki, teški, kamen. Ovaj forum mi je bio mjesto u kojem uživam godinama jer mi odgovara društvo žena podosta elokventnijih i pametnijih od prosjeka koji se nađe na fb grupama. Zato pišem ovdje.

Idem sada napraviti bolonjez, lizati rane, smisliti što ću dalje. Na trenutke se osjećam snažno, na trenutke potonem. Drago mi je što je kraj s njim, ali nisam mislila da će biti ovakav, da će me zgaziti do dna.

----------


## Peterlin

Suosjećam...

Prvo se saberi. Neću reći IMAŠ nego IMATE troje male djece. Nećeš se oca svoje djece riješiti nikada, pa ni tada. Uostalom, sudjelovala si u procesu izrade te iste djece s 50%. Ne može ti netko napraviti djecu ako to ne želiš, ali nemam namjeru priprdavati. Situacija je ozbiljna. Pamet u glavu! Ljudi proživljavaju krize iz kojih izlaze na kojekakve načine. Lom veze je samo jedan od njih. Ne nužno i najbolji, iako ti se možda sada tako čini. Taj čovjek s kojim si godinama dijelila svakodnevicu sigurno ima i dobrih strana, inače ne bi bila tu gdje jesi. Ne branim ga - svatko se može ponašati kao budala, ali pokušavam razumjeti. 

Jasno mi je da ti je teško, ali bratemili, imate oboje brdo odgovornosti. Ne možete sad više reći "e, ja se više neću igrati"...

Prije nego napišeš drugi post, sjedni sama sa sobom, pokušaj se smiriti, napravi "vješala" i napiši unutra što je u tvom dosadašnjem životu bilo dobro, a što loše. Vjeruj mi - naći će se i dobrih stvari. Pisanje će ti pomoći da jasno oblikuješ misli. Krize su sastavni dio života. Nema načina da ih izbjegneš niti to treba činiti. Često upravo kriza donese novu kvalitetu života. Govorim iz iskustva. Baš kad su mi djeca bila dobi kao i tvoja (a radila sam odgovoran posao i prepuštala ih mužu više nego je objektivno trebalo) bila sam u napasti da to sve razbucam, ali sam se nekako prizemljila. Bilo je tu svega - obiteljski terapeut (uz plaćanje) također nije bio na odmet.

Aliiii što god odlučila, moraš sad misliti i donositi odluke ne samo za sebe nego i za djecu. Uostalom - ti JESI majka njegove djece. Nemoj se zaletavati. Vidi što i kako dalje - imaš li gdje biti, imaš li čime prehraniti troje djece, kako bi rješavala njihovo čuvanje dok si ti na poslu (izbaci iz glave ideje da programiranjem nešto možeš zaraditi - to je tinejdžerski san, kao i za muške ulazak u nogometnu reprezentaciju) itd itd itd... Budi praktična. Tja, nema na svijetu čovjeka koji nam se 100% vremena sviđa. Ja moram sama sebe podsjećati i nakon 20+ godina braka da mene treba PODNOSITI, ne samo voljeti, a moj muž se tijekom godina dokazao da je za to sposoban. Nije mu uvijek lako. Ja ne bih sama sebe oženila, jer sam naporna, dominantna, svojeglava, lajava, ovakva onakva baba... Imam svojih dobrih strana, ali imam i mana. Imamo teških perioda - trenutno je baš jedan takav u tijeku (sin maturant, drugi je brucoš, a ja sam navikla na njihovu pomoć bez koje sam u dobroj mjeri ostala zadnje 2 godine - degradirana na kuharicu i pralju i kaj bi sad trebala? Skočiti kroz prozor? Perem i kuham i svakodnevno govorim kaj ih čeka tijekom ljeta, kad prođu ispiti... )

No, htjela sam samo reći da svaki dio života ima svoje teškoće, ali i dobre strane. Uspori malo, udahni, RAZMISLI što ti je činiti, probaj sa "what if" scenarijima da vidiš kamo će te odvesti, razmisli što si u stanju prihvatiti od stvari koje ti se u životu ne sviđaju, a o kojima treba porazgovarati i sretno!

----------


## emily

zutaminuta, zao mi je 
prihvati svaku pomoc koju mozes dobiti (i psiholosku i onu oko djece, kuce, posla ...)

drz'se <3

----------


## Superman

Žao mi je, doživjela sam jednu takvu izdaju prije dosta godina... Teško je, boli, šok je. Ali proći će! Samo se sjeti da će proći!!!

Ono što mogu preporučiti iz iskustva: bez pretjeranih analiza i "what if" scenarija. Bilo je kako je bilo i nije moglo biti drugačije. Fokus na djecu. I polako, iz dana u dan...život ide dalje.

Drži se i izdrži! Jaka si i puno jača nego što misliš!  :Love:

----------


## Tanči

Žao mi je.
Kad uhvatim vremena, budem ti napisala više.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Draga *žuta*,
jako mi je žao zbog svega što si doživjela kao dijete, a pogotovo ovoga što sada prolaziš  :grouphug: 

Mislim da se prvo trebaš malo "srediti" od tog šoka, otići na terapiju (jel ti ima tko biti s djecom za to vrijeme?) i polako početi razmišljati o traženju posla. 
Jel on iskazao želju da bude prisutan u životu djece? Jeste razgovarali o alimentaciji? Zajednička briga oko djece bi ti uvelike olakšala život. Nadam se da je barem stan u kojem živite tvoj. Da ne moraš i o tome razmišljati.
Zaboravila sam koliko ti je staro najmlađe dijete. Znam da su svi mali, glava do glave.

Koliko god ti se sad situacija činila beznadna, ima tu puno lavica koje su uspjele kao samohrane majke svoju dječicu podići na noge, samo piši ako ti to olakšava :Heart: 

Nadam se da ćeš tu dobiti podršku kakvu trebaš

----------


## Vrci

Žao mi je, tebe baš volim vidjeti na ovom forumu  :Smile: 

Najmlađe ti je negdje ko moje, ispod dvije i pol godine jel da?

Da li klinci idu u vrtić? Ili bi mogla uzeti onu mjeru majke odgojiteljice za početak barem?

----------


## zutaminuta

On hoće nastaviti biti u njihovom životu kao i do sada. Alimentacija bi povlačila pitanje punog skrbništva s jedne strane, što on neće.
Stan nažalost nije moj. Unajmljen je. Da, svi su mali: 2,3,5. Da, mislim da bi me posao spasio. Nešto što iscrpljuje i mentalno i fizički.
Mjeru ne želim uzeti jer ako ostanem doma potonut ću u depru ili nešto.

----------


## n.grace

uvijek sam te na forumu doživljavala kao inteligentnu osobu. žao mi je zbog ovog što ti se dogodilo.
i ja mislim da bi te posao spasio, djeca neka krenu u vrtić, sigurno bi se puno bolje osjećala da se makneš iz kuće i počneš samostalno zarađivati za svoju obitelj

----------


## Riri92

Peterlin, ja se slažem s tobom ako se radi o manjim problemima. I ja sam teška osoba i moj muž je teška osoba, pa smo skupa teški i jbg. Ali nije baš isto.. Žuta piše o zlostavljanju i o traženju partnerice u drugoj osobi. To je jako teška i ozbiljna stvar. Izdaja - kakav je i naslov teme. Lako je tražiti dobre strane kad je najveći problem to što netko ima malo težak karakter, ali kad te maltretira i vara.. Ne znam baš. 

Žuta, nemam nažalost nikakav pametan savjet. Samo sam ti htjela pružiti podršku. Naravno da si napeta i pod stresom.. Mislim da je terapija dobra stvar i da bi mogla biti korisna. Svu sreću ti želim, kako god da na kraju ispadne, samoj ili s njim. Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Pa uzmi mjeru samo na godinu dana, dok ti traje porodiljni. Bit ćeš bar donekle financijski sigurna: porodiljni, mjera i tri dječja, plus alimentacija koju on mora plaćati ako djeca žive s tobom.
A za to vrijeme ojačaj sebe. Počni vjerovati u sebe. Znam da nije lako, ali sigurno ti to možeš. Djeca rastu. Čim i najmlađe prođe tri godine bit će lakše s njima.
Ili, potraži sada vrtić za svo troje i nađi neki, bilo kakav posao u jutarnjim satima, s vremenom ćeš naći bolji. Da li si dobra s njegovim roditeljima?  To su i njihovi unuci i možda bi ih oni čuvali.
Preboljet ćeš tog muškarca, samo trebaš vremena. Bit će ti lakše kad ne budeš doživljavala svakodnevna poniženja.
Još bih ti pisala, ali ni sama nisam sigurna što. Samo se drži. Tu sam ako me trebaš išta pitati.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma ne mogu. Još i sav taj animozitet prema ljudima koji su uzeli mjeru. I ovako se osjećam stjerana u kut, u hostilnom okružju jer svi misle da sam nemajka jer nisam išla s djecom van. A on je. Uzela sam ono što mi se nudilo da si olakšam, predala sam se svojim strahovima (od društva s ljudima) i zavukla se u kuću kao gusjenica. Sad se malo oslobađam, tjeram se van. Lijepo je na momente, na momente osjećam tjeskobu. S njegovima sam li-la. Ono, razgovaramo kada ih vidim u rijetkim prilikama. On je prilično uspio u tome da ne budem u njegovom životu, pa tako ni u životu njegovih roditelja.

----------


## Kosjenka

Žuta razmisli o mjeri dok si ne posložiš život. U situaciji u kojoj si ti sada trebaš iskorititi sve što ti se pruža, počevši od financija. 
 Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je slucaj kao tvoj bas za mjeru. Da ti pomogne za djecu dok se ti ne snades, nades posao i djeca krenu u vrtic

----------


## zutaminuta

Zato mi i je ovako jer sam uzela sve što mi se pruža. Nisam ni dovoljno dugo prijavljena u Zagrebu da je mogu uzeti, a i nisam u škripcu toliko s novcem. U škripcu sam s emocijama. Kao da me nešto udarilo iznenada i ne mogu se oporaviti od šoka.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Zato mi i je ovako jer sam uzela sve što mi se pruža.


Nije, ne razmišljaj tako!!!
Naravno da si u škripcu s emocijama. Moraš pronaći ispušne ventile, pomoć, stručnu pomoć. Žene su pisale da su pronašle ok psihologe na uputnicu, ja sam, doduše jako daleko od zg pronašla super psihijatra na uputnicu..ima. Ne odustaj. 
Vježbaj, uči, šetaj...

----------


## n.grace

> Aliiii što god odlučila, moraš sad misliti i donositi odluke ne samo za sebe nego i za djecu. Uostalom - ti JESI majka njegove djece. Nemoj se zaletavati. Vidi što i kako dalje - imaš li gdje biti, imaš li čime prehraniti troje djece, kako bi rješavala njihovo čuvanje dok si ti na poslu (izbaci iz glave ideje da programiranjem nešto možeš zaraditi - to je tinejdžerski san, kao i za muške ulazak u nogometnu reprezentaciju) itd itd itd... Budi praktična. Tja, nema na svijetu čovjeka koji nam se 100% vremena sviđa. Ja moram sama sebe podsjećati i nakon 20+ godina braka da mene treba PODNOSITI, ne samo voljeti, a moj muž se tijekom godina dokazao da je za to sposoban. Nije mu uvijek lako. Ja ne bih sama sebe oženila, jer sam naporna, dominantna, svojeglava, lajava, ovakva onakva baba... Imam svojih dobrih strana, ali imam i mana.


pa apsolutno svi imamo mane, ali ne radi se o tome, radi se o zlostavljanju i prijevari, kako bi to ulazilo u kategoriju da nema čovjeka koji bi nam se svidio 100% vremena?

----------


## Evelina

Možeš li objasniti ovo s alimentacijom? Po čemu njeno određivanje znači tvoje puno skrbništvo? Mislim, puno mojih je rastavljeno i skrbništvo dijele, a alimentacije plaćaju (ili ne plaćaju).


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

Skrbnistvo u RH rijetko dpbije jedan roditelj.
Alimentacija je novac koji se uplacuje onom roditelju kod kojeg je dijete dulje vremena.
U RH u vecini slucajeva je to majka.
Zuta sretno. Nemam sta pamentno reci sto vec druge cure nisu napisale.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam, Evelina. Ja sam to tako shvatila. Valjda sam u krivu.

----------


## Evelina

Moj savjet.
Odvjetnik/ca za obiteljsko pravo.
Pothitno.
Saznaj čime raspolažeš i što te očekuje.
Nadam se da ti ovo nije on rekao, jer, ako jest, samo se izvlači od alimentacije x 3.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Ma nije. On je daleko veći dibidus od mene.

----------


## Evelina

Onda neka on takav ostane, a ti uzmi odvjetnika i ne daj se veslat.


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## sirius

Skrbnistvo se uvijek dijeli osim ako jedan od roditelja nije mrtav ili nepodoban.
Odluka s kim ce djeca zivjeti je nesto drugo.
Ako zive vecinu vremena s jednim roditeljem , a posjecuju drugog po dogovoru tada taj drugi placa alimentaciju.
Osim ako se partneri ne dogovore da djeca jednako borave kod oba roditelji pa onda niti jedan od njih ne placa alimentaciju ( npr. 2 tjedna kod oca, 2 tjedna kod majke)

----------


## Vrci

Samo buduci da zuta jos doji (ako sam dobro shvatila) i djeca su ful mala, sumnjam da bi išli na 50/50

Ima li on uopće želje da više bude s klincima ili?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da. On je sav u tome da bude tata. Mislim, ja sam u miru s tim. Neka bude 50 50. Osim što ne mogu doći k sebi od laži koje mi govori dok me gleda, a da ne trepne.

Peterlin, kad sam rekla da mi je napravio djecu nisam mislila na tehnički dio, već to da me držao u magli, imao je svoj unutarnji svijet i drugi koji je glumio. Da sam znala da je lažljivac tog kalibra ne bih imala odnose s njim. Ili bih se trsila da ne dođe do djece. Imali bi jedno, ne troje.

----------


## Vrci

Koliko ste dugo skupa?

Nadam se da bude dovoljno fer da ti prepusti stan

----------


## zutaminuta

Desetljeće. Stan je prepustio. Otišao je napokon.

----------


## marta

Možeš ti to zuta.

----------


## Argente

> Možeš ti to zuta.


X
Možeš.

Jel bi taj 50:50 bio s noćenjima i odvozom u vrtić ili bi on samo svaki dan popodne dolazio, izveo ih u park i vratio u 20 h?
Probaj taj 50-50 podijeliti po danima. Tako da 1,2.. dana pokrivaš sve, uključujući izlaske, razvažanja, a onda 1,2... dana imaš za čišćenje, kuhanje, odmor i svoje aktivnosti.

To sve podrazumijeva upis djece u vrtić, pronalazak posla i vozački.
Bit će ti napeto ali bolje tako, nećeš imati vremena za razmišljanje i depru. Bit će gore, pa će onda biti bolje. I naći ćeš novu sebe koja će ti se vjerojatno više sviđati nego ova stara.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da. On je sav u tome da bude tata. Mislim, ja sam u miru s tim. Neka bude 50 50. Osim što ne mogu doći k sebi od laži koje mi govori dok me gleda, a da ne trepne.
> 
> Peterlin, kad sam rekla da mi je napravio djecu nisam mislila na tehnički dio, već to da me držao u magli, imao je svoj unutarnji svijet i drugi koji je glumio. Da sam znala da je lažljivac tog kalibra ne bih imala odnose s njim. Ili bih se trsila da ne dođe do djece. Imali bi jedno, ne troje.


Da, razumijem. Htjela sam samo reći da ne možeš prekinuti sve odnose s tim čovjekom. Trebat ćeš ga još dugo, da plaća račune. Morat ćete izgraditi drugačiji odnos. 

A što se tiče laži - da bi ljudi lagali drugima, moraju prvo lagati sebi. Istina je ovo što si napisala, ali i ti si imala svoje viđenje stvari koje se nije poklopilo sa stvarnošću. Magla se kad-tad raziđe, a ostanu računi koje ne možeš platiti, dječje bolesti, neprospavane noći i slično. S druge strane, ostaje sloboda, a to je neprocjenjivo. Dobro marta kaže - možeš ti to.

----------


## Jadranka

Drži se Žuta  :Heart:

----------


## Barbi

Tuga, bijes, razočaranje.... sve su to prirodne i normalne reakcije na ono što ti se događa. 
Žao mi je što se sad tako osjećaš ali hej, najgore je iza tebe, svako jutro to pomisli. Bit će teških dana, ali svaki dalje bit će ljepši i lakši. Najgore je živjeit u laži, najteže je to osvijestiti i priznati sebi. Sad dalje, može samo biti lakše.
Znam da ti to u ovom času nije neka utjeha, ali puno nas je prošlo raspade braka i razočarenja. S desetogodišnjim odmakom, taj kraj je zaista bio novi početak i presretna sam što sam se rastala jer mi je to otvorilo put za sreću.

Malo na praktične teme, ako se nešto friškije nije mijenjao obiteljski zakon, u nas nema instituta podijeljenog skrbništva.
Jedan roditelj se imenuje skrbnikom djeteta, drugi plaća alimentaciju, bez obzira koliko taj drugi viđa ili ne viđa djecu. U pravom podijeljenom skrbništvu nema alimentacije, ali kako kažem, kad sam se ja rastajala takva opcija nije postojala u našem zakonu.
Oboje su roditelja zakonski zastupnici djeteta, bez obzira tko je skrbnik, mislim da je sirius to pobrkala. U smislu da roditelj koji nije skrbnik može recimo otvoriti kao zakonski zastupnik djetetu štednju u banci, ili potpisati u školi suglasnost ili nešto slično.
To nema veze sa skrbništvom, po zakonu je skrbnik ona osoba kojoj su dodijeljena djeca na skrb nakon razvoda i dužna se skrbiti o njima, dok je drugi roditelj dužan plaćati alimentaciju. Nitko naravno ne brani drugom roditelju da se skrbi o djeci niti da se bilo što dogovore međusobno. Ovim se sudski određuje neki minimum.
Imala bi puno napisati na ovu temu, ali skratit ću na najbitnije.
Odnos s bivšim mužem gradi se jednako kao i svaki drugi odnos. Isto tako, u tom je odnosu bitno postaviti jasne granice, na neki način kao u odgoju djece.
I može zaista biti sasvim ugodan i normalan.

----------


## Superman

Nastavno na Barbi, u presudi o razvodu braka uopće nema pojma "skrbnik". Dijete se "povjerava na život" jednom od roditelja, ako je takav slučaj. Drugi roditelj plaća alimentaciju.
Dakle, oba roditelja su skrbnici, osim u nekim ekstremnim slučajevima... kako je već navela sirius.

----------


## zutaminuta

Peterlin, da, nažalost, ne mogu. Bila sam u deluziji da on nije osoba koja kalkulira, da je poštenjačina, a ne da nije bilo crvenih signala. Bilo ih je more.

----------


## marta

Zuta, jeste vi u braku? Ako niste, obavezno odvjetnik, a ne bi skodio ni ako jeste.

----------


## Vrci

Jel smijem pitati koliko imaš godina? Nekako uvijek imam osjećaj da si ful mlada...

----------


## Cathy

> Jel smijem pitati koliko imaš godina? Nekako uvijek imam osjećaj da si ful mlada...


Ako se dobro sjećam, jednom smo se vidjeli, da mlada je. :Smile:  I jako simpatična.

----------


## zutaminuta

Imam 31.

----------


## Vrci

I super da si se riješila takvog problema u životu, imaš još cijeli život pred sobom, da ga ne tratiš na nekog tko se tako ponaša.

Jedino se nadam da on neće biti djeci loš utjecaj, tj.da neće biti jedan od onih koji djeci pričaju loše o mami. Imam takav primjer u susjedstvu

----------


## Tanči

> Imam 31.


Mislila sam da si mlađa.
Bila u braku ili ne, moraš na CZSS.
Nevjenčana bračna zajednica se isto mora službeno razvrgnuti kao i vjenčana, odrediti visina alimentacije, viđanje djece i ostalo.
Pusti kaj on obećava.
Samo ono kaj imaš na papiru se računa.
Ako je odlepršao zbog druge, brzo će zaboraviti na ono što je tebi obećao.
Ako ikako možeš, uzmi mjerru.
Tebi fakat treba.
Troje djece imaš, podstanarstvo...
Uzmi mjeru i ne predbacuj si.
Ako mogu žene koje imaju, ali im se ne radi, ti MORAŠ to iskoristiti.
Apliciraj za državni stan, obavezno.
Stanova ima, a ti s troje male djece si u prednosti.
Ne računaj na starce, svoje, njegove, familiju... svi će ti obećavati i malo pomoći sad iz sažaljenja i brzo vas zaboraviti, a kaj buš dalje?
Znaj da si sama i kaj si sama osiguraš to i imaš.
Kreni odmah i sada jer za sve treba vremena dok nadležni ne donesu odluku.
Što se tiče emocionalne strane, o tome ću kasnije jer ti imam puno za reći ( a sad radim pa se ne mogu skoncentrirati)
Drž se [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Žuta, drži se i slušaj Tanci.
Puno srece vam zelim.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala, drage, na podršci. 
Znate kaj, ja sam smršavila osam kila od živciranja. Izgledam kao kljuse, raga. Kao Matthew M. u onom filmu o drogi. Ne znam ni zašto se toliko jedem. Nikad si nismo pasali. Valjda udarac na ego, što li. Ali laži. Uporne, čvrste, patološke. To jednostavno ne mogu probaviti. Mislila sam da će sa mnom biti drugačije. Da se kao familija nećemo raspadati dok su djeca najmanja. Ali valjda je i to bolje nego živjeti u otrovnoj atmosferi 40 g kao njegovi, na što je on računao sa mnom.

Sve ću ovo ostalo potegnut, samo da se odmorim s djecom u srpnju kod svojih. Da prikupim zadnje atome snage.

----------


## mašnica

Draga drž se! Glavu gore i sretno! Imaš dječicu za koju se vrijedi boriti! Hrabro naprijed! Cure su već sve napisale.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, da, nažalost, ne mogu. Bila sam u deluziji da on nije osoba koja kalkulira, da je poštenjačina, a ne da nije bilo crvenih signala. Bilo ih je more.


Sredit će se to. Nemoj se iscrpljivati razmišljajući o onom što je bilo, ali ne daj ocu djece da izmakne rep. Tanči te odlično savjetovala. 

Nemam vlastitog iskustva i ne znam, ali našla sam ovo (na svakoj stranici je i link na Obiteljski zakon):

Za ljude koji su u braku: https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/obitelj-i...zvod-braka/171
Za ljude koji su u izvanbračnoj zajednici: https://gov.hr/moja-uprava/obitelj-i...-zajednica/529

Nemoj odgađati. Pokreni rješavanje papira odmah. Sigurno na ovom forumu ima članica koje mogu ponuditi praktične savjete iz obiteljskog prava i iz vlastitog iskustva. 

Uostalom, bolje dobar razlaz nego loš život, to si i sama rekla. Treba u svemu pronaći dobru stranu: djeca su još dovoljno mala da ih situacija neće emotivno uzdrmati na način na koji bi to proživljavala starija djeca.

----------


## Forka

Žuta, jako mi je žao...  :Sad: 
Toj spodobi od oca tvoje djece lansiraj trenutačni emocionalni od*eb, takvi su mi tipovi katastrofa...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Glavu gore, upri sve snage, poslušaj Tanči i ne daj mu gušta, neka plati i neka pati  :alexis:

----------


## n.grace

slažem se s curama, poslušaj Tančin savjet, zaštiti svoju djecu i sebe - i drži se!

----------


## Lili75

*Žuta*, drži se!  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## malena beba

Zuta, prihvati svu pomoc koju mozes dobit. I financijsku i psiholosku. Prvi korak za razvod ti je czss. Mozes naci obrasce na njihovim stranicama koje ispunis i predas skupa sa planom roditeljske skrbi i kopijama osobnih iskaznica oba roditelja. Pismeno dobijete poziv na razgovor. Nije najugodnije, pripremi se.  Sve sta napisete i dogovorite tamo nosis i na sud, to ti je podloga za mozebitnu tuzbu ako se jedna strana ne drzi dogovora.
Ako je sve sporazumno, ide relativno brzo. 

Sta se tice psihicke strane, suosjecam jako  :Love: 
Prosla sam slicno lani... Koliko god ti se cini da ne mozes sama, viruj mi da mozes! I hoces! I bit ces super vidit ces! Ali ne brzo... Oporavak je proces koji traje...

----------


## vertex

Žuta naša :hug:
Forum je tu, piši. Ja te vidim kao nekoga tko je podosta sazrio za vrijeme svog forumskog staža. I ja mislim da ti to sve možeš, iako je teško.

----------


## kli_kli

slazem se s vertex, tvoje prisustvo na forumu je oduvek odavalo utisak truda za napredak. jako mi je zao prolazis kroz krizu. zelim ti snagu uz upornost koju vec imas, uspeces ti <3

----------


## flopica

žuta možeš ti to sve izgurati
uzmi svu pomoć koju možeš uzeti, Tanči je gore odlično pobrojala od kud krenuti
nije to ni nemoralno ni otimački, to je ono što tebe i djecu ti po zakonu pripada (podstanar, samohrana, troje djece , nezaposlena)
naravno da sve trebaš koristiti i kreni odmah u realizaciju

nego, taj dio koji te najviše pogodio - laži
gle, nemoj sebi predbacivati, valjda nam je užasno teško vidjeti ili prepoznati kod drugih ono što sami nikad ne radimo
tip je užasan i neka ide kud ga voda nosi
 - što će ti takav čovjek  ionako?
nije to težak - to je dno- zlostavljačko, lažljivo, prevarantsko dno.

i kreni na terapiju, svakako
to može biti izvrsna podrška u tako stresnoj situaciji
drži se  :Love:

----------


## zutaminuta

Poslušala sam vas i uzela što se dalo, s kašnjenjem od šest mjeseci (još sve visi u zraku pa ne znam jesam li uspjela ili ne). Koja sam ja glupačetina. Još su mi u 6. mj. s tel neke ženske udruge rekli neka idem na czss i tražim odvjetnika, a ja onak, ma neeee.... moći ćemo mi to riješiti i bez institucija.... ma što će nama institucije.... mi smo pametniji od njih... šest mjeseci kasnije lupam se o čelo što sam naivna, što nisam zmiju istog dana kad sam ga natjerala van iz stana prijavila, otišla na czss i tražila mjeru ro. Ne, ja sam 4 mj trpjela još nj laži, psihopatije, manipulacija, uvečer patila kad bi djeca bila kod njega... ne shvaćajući da s njim treba samo tvrdim džonom...  :Evil or Very Mad:  uh, hoću li ikad prestati biti ljuta na sebe!?

----------


## Lili75

Hoćeš  :Smile:   :grouphug: 
Što je bilo, bilo je. Prošlost ne možeš mijenjati.
Osmisli sada u sadašnjosti pametne korake za svoju budućnost i budućnost svoje djece.

Ne gubi više vrijeme nego pod hitno uzmi odvjetnika, tako smo ti i mi sugerirale.

----------


## Peterlin

> Poslušala sam vas i uzela što se dalo, s kašnjenjem od šest mjeseci (još sve visi u zraku pa ne znam jesam li uspjela ili ne). Koja sam ja glupačetina. Još su mi u 6. mj. s tel neke ženske udruge rekli neka idem na czss i tražim odvjetnika, a ja onak, ma neeee.... moći ćemo mi to riješiti i bez institucija.... ma što će nama institucije.... mi smo pametniji od njih... šest mjeseci *kasnije lupam se o čelo što sam naivna, što nisam zmiju istog dana kad sam ga natjerala van iz stana prijavila, otišla na czss i tražila mjeru ro.* Ne, ja sam 4 mj trpjela još nj laži, psihopatije, manipulacija, uvečer patila kad bi djeca bila kod njega... ne shvaćajući da s njim treba samo tvrdim džonom...  uh, hoću li ikad prestati biti ljuta na sebe!?


Gledaj na to ovako - uvijek možeš iskreno reći da si mu dala svaku moguću šansu, ali da ju nije iskoristio. Uostalom, to je istina. U svakoj stvari treba tražiti dobru stranu. Tako si i ti pokušala u ovoj situaciji tražiti dobre strane dok se dalo, ali došli ste do zida i sad poduzmi što moraš. Nije prekasno. Sretno!

----------


## filac

> Vi ste primijetile da sam se mučila kako osloviti oca moje djece. Partner? Muž? Suprug? Otac djece? Tata?
> On me reducirao na majku djece prošle godine, prvi put službeno, pred trgovkinjom. Tada sam slabašno počela shvaćati gdje stojim.
> 
> Naime, ja sam jako naivna osoba. Vi mi nešto kažete dok me gledate u oči i ja ću vam to vjerovati. Što da kažem. Glupa sam.
> 
> Godine zlostavljanja, najviše psihičkog, ali bilo je tu i ostalog, podigao je na novu razinu. Razinu koju nisam više mogla trpjeti od veljače ove godine. Takav "šamar" nisam mogla zamisliti ni u najgoroj mori. Jednostavno mi je u glavi bilo, kada imaš s nekim troje male djece, ne nalaziš partnericu i povjerenicu u drugoj osobi.
> 
> Napravio mi je troje vrlo, vrlo male djece, dok me gledao u oči i govorio da će sve biti dobro, samo ako se ja budem normalno ponašala, dok se on ponašao agresivno, luđački, neurotično, iz dana u dan.
> 
> ...


Prošla sam sličnu priču, samo nemam ih troje kao vi, nego jednog i to s poteškoćama - tada.
Ostavio me u mraku, a kleo se da če pokušati biti barem dobar otac kojeg on nije imao.
Nisam nikada bila osoba koja liže rane , nego sam se ustala i otišla i više se nikada nisam, neću i nebi vratila.
Sada se godinama kasnije trudi biti virtualan otac dok s drugom u inozemstvu gradi drugi život na našim temeljima.

Izdaja?

To je malena rijeć , nakon svega preko čega sam prelazila, to je cjena.
Sa svakom pregaženom riječju, sa svakim laganjem, sa svakim poniženjem i vračanjem, sa svakom nesigurnošću, TO JE CJENA jer nisam sebe voljela dovoljno da odem.

Ali HVALA na tome iskustvu , jer sam danas uspješna majka, žena i osoba koja je spasila svoga sina od poteškoća, digla se na noge kao samohrana majka  i uspjela sve samostalno. Izborila se na CZZSu za svoja prava i živi svoj život punim plućima i ne nebih si nikada dozvolila takvo nešto, ali sam zahvalna na iskustvu jer me promjenio kao majku i ličnost.

A s njime danas nemam nikakav odnos i na tome sam zahvalna , jer mi je cjelo vrijeme prao mozak s nekakvim prijateljstvima jer djelimo djete.
Manipuirao samnom preko djeteta, emocionalno ucjenjivao, a ovo što ste vi napisali gore to bi često govorio samo budi dobra i sve če biti OK :Trči: 
Narcisoidna iskompleksirana lićnost, godinama mi je trebalo da do toga dođem.

I dan danas  se ponaša ko da se nije ništa desilo i dalje je vitualno pristutan u sinovom životu, ali sada on sam s njim vodi razgovore , a ja biram da ne želim.
Bilo bi lijepo da ljudi imaju ljep onos kada se rastanu zbog djeteta , ali on nije takav čovjek, na žalost.
Svaki odnos s njime, komunikacija bude  u manipulatorske svrhe. Stalno su prisutne neke usluge, usporedbe , osuđivanja i ono najviše laži, jako puno laganja.
A poštovanje, nema ga, ne prema njemu, ali ne prema i meni, valjda je obostrano...ma i neka je.

Ono što sam htjela reči, razumijem u potpunosti i suosječam, više nikada ne bih bila s nekim tko ima takav obrazac ponašanja,...teško je , ali morate biti jaki zbog djece.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ravno je godina kad sam odlučila prekinuti s bivšim. Gdje sam sada? Imam privremeno rješenje po kojem su djeca sa mnom, za mjesec dana očekujem konačno rješenje djelomične samostalne skrbi. Unajmila sam drugi stan, veći. Osjećam se bolje, imam još dosta za raditi na sebi, imam planove. Bivši mi više nije ni u primisli za razliku od nekih osam mjeseci ranije kada se nisam mogla prestati opsjedati. Žao mi je što nisam prekinula hladnije, bez trošenja previše pažnje na to tko je on, što je napravio, i sl. Ne znam jesam li naučila lekciju. Nadam se da jesam. Prodisala sam otkad ne moram paziti je li ujutro šalica na pogrešnom mjestu. Nemam noćne more iako on ne surađuje ljudski u onom dijelu gdje smo ostali prisiljeni biti vezani, roditeljske obaveze. To će se isto riješiti kada ne budem ovisila o njegovim potpisima za svaku sitnicu.

Zašto pišem? Podsjetnik meni i drugima da se može izaći, iako su institucije nevjerojatno spore i cijeli proces je mukotrpan jer - birokracija.
Kad to bude išlo brže vjerojatno će i mnogi drugi biti odlučniji izaći iz pakla.

----------


## Lili75

Zuta, presretna sam zbog tebe i djecice kako se nosis sa situacijom  :Heart:  Svaka cast !

Puno srece u zivotu ti zelim hrabra lavice!

----------


## spajalica

Bravo zuta.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Odlične vijesti. Bravo

----------


## emily

bravo, jako mi je drago 
sretno dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Bravo  :Heart: .

----------


## Tanči

Bravo, ženo  :worldcup:

----------


## pulinka

Bravo, žuta!!

----------


## čokolada

Odlično!

----------


## tangerina

žuta, uljepšala si mi dan! 
jako mi je drago da si bolje i da ti je lakše, od srca ti želim da si uspiješ posložit život onako kako želiš i kako zaista zaslužuješ  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Bravo žuta  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:worldcup:  :Heart:

----------


## larmama

Bravo  :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Super, zuta! Bravo!

----------


## kajsa

:worldcup:  
Bravo!

----------


## Peterlin

Bravo!

----------


## kli_kli

Mozes ti sve  :Heart:

----------


## zutaminuta

Zna li netko je li točno da presuda ide u moju korist ako optuženi i treći put izostane s rasprave?

----------


## Lili75

Zuta probaj na pravnim savjetima. Sretno!!

----------


## Jelena

žuta, ne znam ti pravno ništa pomoći, ali moram potpisati lili da si lavica  :Heart:

----------


## Cathy

> Zna li netko je li točno da presuda ide u moju korist ako optuženi i treći put izostane s rasprave?


Probaj pitati ovdje: https://legalis.hr/

----------


## Jelena

Ima tu nekih savjeta baš oko ne dolazaka na ročišta
https://legalis.hr/topic/96765-razvod-braka-tuzbom/

----------


## zutaminuta

Dakle, moram odradit psihološku obradu djece od 6, 5, i 3.5 g da odaberu s kim žele živjeti. 

Najstarija mi kaže ovako "Tata nam kupuje igračke, sladolede i voli nas. Igra se s nama, crta i masira nas, a ti samo slušaš glazbu i ljutiš se na nas." Kad je pitam kuha li tata kaže "Da, ostavi nas na katu i siđe dolje kuhati." Kad je pitam što tata radi kad udari brata kaže mi da se kratko ljuti i onda se zafrkava.

Ne mislim da će njihov iskaz odnijeti neku prevagu, ali mi je stvarno žalosno da dijete igračke poistovjećuje s ljubavlju. Već sam je ranije znala čuti "Kod tebe nemamo igračke, znači da nas ne voliš."

Imaju igračke, samo ne toliku hrpetinu jer bivši nakuplja sa svih strana i kupuje non stop što je često bilo samo izvor svađa i natezanja kod djece.

Voljela bih da manje galamim, ali sam pregorila. I kaj sad? Ispadam ko lošiji roditelj u očima djeteta.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ili ja njoj "Kupujem vam i ja sladolede.", a ona "Ali tata kupuje u čašicama." 
Ona kao najstarija nikad nije prešla preko toga kako sam morala posvetiti više pažnje prvo njenom mlađem bratu, a onda sestri. Sestru je nekako još prihvatila, ali njega i danas isključuje iz svake igre. Zbog toga je privrženija ocu jer je njegova zadaća tad bila da nju preuzme dok sam ja brinula o mlađem bratu koji je uz to još bio i bolestan. 
Sad se osjećam kao da ću se morat takmičit u kupovanju igrački ne bi li dijete prosudilo kod kog hoće biti. Što *neću* napraviti jer mislim da je potpuno pogrešno.

----------


## Vrci

Pa od kad se tako malu djecu pita gdje žele živjeti?

Frend želi svoje dvoje od 7 i 10, ali moraju još čekati da stariji može izjaviti da želi živjeti s njim (a već je to i rekao), a onda će pokrenuti spor i za manju 
Znači oni žele živjeti s tatom,ali još im to nije dopušteno

----------


## pulinka

Žuta takvi odgovori su prilično uobičajeni za uzrast, ako tata makar malo vremena posvećuje deci. Kao što je uobičajeno da vole vaspitačicu u vrtiću "jer je lepa", a ne jer je dobra. 
Ja pretpostavljam da je svakom psihologu jasno da količina sladoleda i igračaka nije merilo ljubavi, kao i da majka koja se sklonila od nasilnog supruga sigurno nije u svom najboljem raspoloženju dok traje proces procenjivanja.
A opet... Deca mogu da biraju hoće li živeti sa roditeljem koji je tukao onog drugog i konzumira drogu, ili sa roditeljem koji to nije radio? Pa prelepo. Ja čvrsto želim da verujem da to nije baš tako.

----------


## Tanči

Potpis na pulinku.
Drži se, Žuta.
Znam da ti je teško, ali vjerujem da ćeš se izboriti.
Mi smo uz tebe.

----------

